# Shearwater Bay Boats



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Are there any local dealers in the Pensacola, Mobile, Lousianna area...??


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

DON'T DO IT!!!!! Pretty boats, some of the worst behind the scenes rigging I'veEVER seen, and no local dealer network.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

really...Did not know that. Althought I have not looked closely or been aboard one, I have seen a couple on the road and they were nice looking rigs. Happen to have seen one this morning that looked to be no more than a 22 with a dang 350 yammie hung on the back. It was pretty. Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *deeptracks (5/19/2009)*really...Did not know that. Althought I have not looked closely or been aboard one, I have seen a couple on the road and they were nice looking rigs. Happen to have seen one this morning that looked to be no more than a 22 with a dang 350 yammie hung on the back. It was pretty. Appreciate the feedback.


That will probably be Lee Garrett's new ride and its a 25ltz, itdoes upper 60's.


----------

